# Found a Bruin 350 4x4 - need some advice



## 69HemmiGTX (Jun 22, 2015)

This 2005 Bruin has been sitting outside for a number of years, and I think I'd like to make an offer on it. It will be for my wife, so I'm not concerned about it not having low range or how fast it can go. All the cables move freely, the front brakes are still firm, and it has great compression. Even the stock tires are still in useable shape. Obviously, it looks terrible and the seat is trashed. Would $500 be about ballpark here?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow...well, does it run? If so yeah 500 considering you will want new plastics, seat ...ect.


----------



## 69HemmiGTX (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't know if it runs or not, but I can tell it hasn't been beaten to death. It has a lot of compression (I pulled the starter rope), but I doubt the gas is any good. The chassis is still shiny, and the cadmium on the carb and other parts still looks good, so I think most of the damage is from the sun. I'll take $500 with me next time, but I'll probably start at $300 and go from there. In this economy, I've got to stretch every dollar.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Agreed. Good luck. Heck the Warn plow is worth 200 bucks..


----------

